# Incline/decline bench?



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

i was wandering if i could use my flat bench as a incline/decline bench by putting something under it,, what angle would i need it at and wats the best way to measure the angle?

Thnx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Incline, cool decline, skip. 

Bench is a great exercise for the chest.

For inclines you can put your feet on a chair and do pushups, if it is too rickety on your bench.

I would say like 30-45 degrees is cool for upper chest.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If you can use pretty heavy weights, that would be pretty dangerous to do.

Can you not get an adjustable bench? Or do weighted dips?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

have to agree with big for once  When i put my bench on an incline it is quite an angle and wouldnt recomend you play with the bench or you will be reading this on your lap top in your hospital bed  Incline benches are very cheap these days so just go and buy one to be safe


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Incline, cool decline, skip.
> 
> Bench is a great exercise for the chest.
> 
> ...


 Whats wrong with Decluine hacks?

I have been doing a Decline DB press for a few weeks as my garage was broke and i could not get in to use my bench, so i have been using my sit up bech, and a very steep Decline angle, to do the presses! I would not be doing them, or at least not JUST them if i could get to my bench, but just wondered why they are so bad? or are they not SO bad?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

IMHO they are good to shape the lower part of the chest to give you a deep cut / rounded look. The only reason i dont do these myself is because im looking to build muscle and i assume the decline press would be used more for shaping, just my opinion


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

fits said:


> Whats wrong with Decluine hacks?
> 
> I have been doing a Decline DB press for a few weeks as my garage was broke and i could not get in to use my bench, so i have been using my sit up bech, and a very steep Decline angle, to do the presses! I would not be doing them, or at least not JUST them if i could get to my bench, but just wondered why they are so bad? or are they not SO bad?


Declines are fine.. as long as you have a stable bench! The only thing is, if you're doing declines with a barbell without a spotter, if you drop the bar, or can't push it up, it ends up on your throat... which is NOT nice!

Most top powerlifters do plenty of declines and they are VERY strong and almost never have under-developed chests. You can hardly argue with that kind of success - they do them for a reason!

You can't expect to always be gaining on flat bench all of the time - so for that reason when you stall at flat, switching up to declines OR inclines is a great idea.

Dips are a good alternative if you can't perform declines safely too.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

gotta agree.

dont fook about with putting plates under the bench. any unstability and as tyson and big say, your screwed and people will be drip feeding you.

if your garage/home based invest in a power rack, things are much much safer then. but even then, get an adjustable bench to match


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

TYSON said:


> assume the decline press would be used more for shaping


 No such thing as 'shaping' the muscle mate - you can do 2 things to a muscle -

1) make it bigger.....

2) make it smaller.....

We all have different shaped muscles - (eg. biceps - (paek or not?)) - can't change the shape at all


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I use plates under my bench for declines.

I even use my calf raise block to increase the angle if needed its just a matter of making sure it is sturdy before using.

Me and a mate have even used scaffolding planks to get different weird and wonderfull angles when benching/curling or even for tricep exercises,makes the workouts more fun.



> No such thing as 'shaping' the muscle mate - you can do 2 things to a muscle -
> 
> 1) make it bigger.....
> 
> ...


Each to their own with this one but for me it can be shaped it all depends on how you do the exercise,imo,hence when ever you do an exercise at a slightly different angle the muscle will be sore the next day in a different place than normal(prod and see for yourself)so its been worked differently so can be shaped.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think declines are poo poo

Most people do them wrong anyway and they dont take it low enough.

Problem is that the lift is a short lift with not much movement.

If you add movement then the shoulder can have problems.

I would rather do dips than declines and just toss the tricep in with the chest day and call it a day.

Alot of guys do declines at my gym because they are stronger at them than the bench. But taking the movement and kindof bouncing it off of the belly is a worhless ego lift.

Doing bench will hit the lower chest just fine.

Sorry, just my opinion tho but one did ask me what I thought so I figured I would post my opinion :axe:


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

crazycacti said:


> No such thing as 'shaping' the muscle mate - you can do 2 things to a muscle -
> 
> 1) make it bigger.....
> 
> ...


WHAT I MEAN IS IF YOU BUILD THE LOWER PECKS THEY WILL LOOK LIKE THEY HAVE MORE OF A FULLER SHAPE


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks for the input!

I got myself a multi gym so that i could progresswith bench press as i ended up with 80Kg on my chest a few times!!!

when i can use the garag again i will do!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow what a good thread, think I can add something.... here goes!

*Incline Bench*

Incline your bench using 20 kg plates (for example) to an incline of 35 degrees. To raise the bench further especially beyond 45 degrees would place more emphasis upon the anterior deltoid until at 90 degrees it will be mostly deltoid.

This exercise focuses upon the pectoralis major and would lift the chest and give it fullness.

*Decline Bench*

Decline your bench to 35 degress in the same way, for a similar reason.

This exercise focuses upon the other pectoral muscle, pectoralis minor. Too much decline bench without supportive inlcine or flat bench will result in a sagging chest. Developing this muscle will square the chest up (shaping).

I posted the results of an EMG experiment that noted DB as being the most efficent activator of the pec minor.

*Flat Bench*

Self explanatory position.

Flat bench emphasises both minor and major pectoral, with a greater emphasis upon major. It has significant involvement from triceps and anterior deltoids, common with any pushing exercise.

HTH

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> No such thing as 'shaping' the muscle mate - you can do 2 things to a muscle -
> 
> 1) make it bigger.....
> 
> ...


Spot on!

Just add diet and


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SportDr said:


> I posted the results of an EMG experiment that noted DB as being the most efficent activator of the pec minor.
> 
> SD


Does this bring back the dead lift issue? 

If we use this EMG, then lets use it. I actually agree with this.

But I dont do them. Dips will hit it anyway.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Lorian got to listen to my story about emg studies done at my old gym in Chevy Chase. Was very funny and prved POF style training can work really well, but it seems that somewhere emg studies were different than mri studies for muscle use/developement.

We found out...

Lift Weights.

Cheers!!!

LOL


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

For me dips and bench presses to the neck are the best 2 exercises for overall chest development.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But, if you are not carefull that benching to the neck, (guillotines we would call them) can cause injury just like doing declines deep.

Kindof puts the shoulder in a vulnerable position.

Guillotine is this:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

hackskii said:


> But, if you are not carefull that benching to the neck, (guillotines we would call them) can cause injury just like doing declines deep.
> 
> Kindof puts the shoulder in a vulnerable position.
> 
> Guillotine is this:


Any exercise can cause injury.

9 out of 10 people hurt themselves on these bacause they cant leave their egos at the gym door and try to do them with the same amount of weight as they would with the regular(tit/front delt building)bench press,or do them with too wide a hand spacing which is not a wise move when first doing them.

Half the weight of regular benches and get the form right=no problems.

I`ve a busted shoulder(old injury) and they never hurt me but regular benches do,maybe thats because regular benches are mostly a front delt exercise :bounce:


----------

